# Artus and Cisco January pictures



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jerome, they're beautiful! Great video with the music.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you for sharing. I love the video. Your dogs are stunning!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That was so nice to see! Your boys are very handsome and you can tell they are very happy with you. Who can resist those faces?? :biggrin1:

Thank you for sharing that, Jerome!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jerome! I want to import Cisco's puppy's when he sires! they are both so handsome and you can tell how happy they are and how much you love them.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jerome, how can you stand having TWO such beautiful boys in your home?! 

I never get tired of seeing their rich, glossy coats!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Great job Jerome. I was thinking it would be nice to see each person's January pictures all together - nice was to present them. Both of your dogs are gorgeous. Thanks!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What handsome little guys!
Gina


----------

